# EDIBAS INPA Software



## Keith Nguyen (May 21, 2007)

Okay, I know some of you guys out there have had experience with the software. I was lucky enough to get my hands on it and I must say it's some excellent software. However, I want to be able to take full advantage of its features, but can not. 

Anyone have pointers on what the EDIBAS software can do? I've messed with the INPA software and it's great to perform function test and read error messages, and reset but I think that's all it'll do. It was extremely helpful with my interior swap when I had to track down a few faulty sensors. What about the coding section of it? I ran it a few times and recoded all devices; however, does this mean I could recode new devices? 

I was hoping to get a discussion started on this and get more insight on the abilities of the software. I figured out it isn't exactly the GT-1, but people say it's more powerful. If so, why can't I turn on or off options with this, or perhaps i don't know how. What do you guys think? --=Keith


----------



## Sebo (Jul 25, 2007)

*Version*

What INPA version do you have?


----------

